# Are MoYu Cubes Actually YJ Cubes?



## duxiaoan (May 23, 2013)

I noticed that the manufacturer of the [size=+2]" MoYu (魔域) HuanYing (幻影) 3x3"[/size] is YJ or Yongjun plastic products factory¹

And what about their new YJ 4x4 cube: [size=+2]"MoYu ShenSu"[/size]² is it a mere coincidence?

Anybody confirm this information? 



Spoiler: Pictures



*MoYu shensu 4x4 BLACK and WHITE*































*MoYu HuanYing 3x3 BLACK and WHITE*































References: 
1. http://www.yongjuntoys.com/en/
2. http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=236&products_id=1252


----------



## Echo Cubing (May 23, 2013)

Yes.It said "永骏“（Yongjun,YJ) on the box and on the sticker"永骏玩具” （YJ TOYS）


----------



## mati1242 (May 23, 2013)

Where I can get that 4x4 from? 
Some wholesale stores like dealmaz or lightake ect?


----------



## Echo Cubing (May 23, 2013)

http://wallbuys.com/category/4X4X4-255 here!


----------



## j0k3rj0k3r (May 23, 2013)

i wish there was a video anywhere on the internet about the 4x4 cause I want to get it!


----------



## mati1242 (May 23, 2013)

j0k3rj0k3r said:


> i wish there was a video anywhere on the internet about the 4x4 cause I want to get it!



Yeah - same thing with me 

It looks like a cheaper version of X-Cube 4


----------



## j0k3rj0k3r (May 23, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> Yeah - same thing with me
> 
> It looks like a cheaper version of X-Cube 4



yeah i was about to get a ss 4x4 v5 but if this beats it I want it!


----------



## duxiaoan (May 23, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> Where I can get that 4x4 from?
> Some wholesale stores like dealmaz or lightake ect?




Best place, best price, http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=236&products_id=1252 :tu


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 23, 2013)

But no paypal  So for a lot of us not an option.


----------



## Czery (May 23, 2013)

That 4x4 resembles the V4 more than it resembles the SS. 
I would try it, except I would never use it if I do buy it.

The thing with obscure cubes is that hardly anyone uses them. Lesser known cubes are usually inferior in quality (but not always).


----------



## feifucong (May 24, 2013)

The designs of all versions of MoYu Cube are designed by cubers ourselves and producted by YJ factory.
PS: The new YJ 4x4 cube, in my opinion, has the same mechanism as X-cube4 but not as good as X4.


----------



## j0k3rj0k3r (May 24, 2013)

feifucong said:


> The designs of all versions of MoYu Cube are designed by cubers ourselves and producted by YJ factory.
> PS: The new YJ 4x4 cube, in my opinion, has the same mechanism as X-cube4 but not as good as X4.



Thanks for the info! It isnt as good as the xcube 4 but it is a fraction of the price!


----------



## duxiaoan (May 30, 2013)

Look at CrazyBadCuber comment: http://www.facebook.com/CrazyBadCuber

"I've talked to hknowstore about this. This product is neither a MoYu, or a Shensu. It's a YJ and it's an x cube knock off."


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 30, 2013)

I am not taking CBC's word for it.

Mind.. where is the comment? That link only goes to the facebook page.


----------



## duxiaoan (May 30, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I am not taking CBC's word for it.
> 
> Mind.. where is the comment? That link only goes to the facebook page.



I think it was deleted, a person posted a link of 51morefun.com this http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=236&products_id=1251

And he replied with that comment, it was may 25. It disappeared... sorry.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 30, 2013)

Ah.. things he writes have a tendency to disappear lol don't be sorry, not your fault


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 31, 2013)

Ah.. another clue: zcube sells the huanying as a YJ-Moyu, also the 4x4.


----------



## mark49152 (May 31, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Ah.. another clue: zcube sells the huanying as a YJ-Moyu, also the 4x4.


Aha! Either that's new or I didn't see it. I was waiting for zcube to stock the Huanying and eventually lost patience and ordered with Fasttech.


----------



## duxiaoan (Jun 6, 2013)

Check this out!


Spoiler: video


----------



## j0k3rj0k3r (Jun 6, 2013)

duxiaoan said:


> Check this out!



now to see a shoot out between this the witfour and the ss v5


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 6, 2013)

I have the 4x4 Moyu/YJ Shensu in the mail and the SSv5 on the shelf.

I cannot compare to the witfour but can to the vcube 4


----------



## Username (Jun 6, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I have the 4x4 Moyu/YJ Shensu in the mail and the SSv5 on the shelf.
> 
> I cannot compare to the witfour but can to the vcube 4



Please compare them! I really have no Idea what 4x4 to get next.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 6, 2013)

Will do  it should be in along with the SS aurora in about a week or two.


----------



## j0k3rj0k3r (Jun 6, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Will do  it should be in along with the SS aurora in about a week or two.



I'd love to see this too! Thanks


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 6, 2013)

Done.. I'll compare to the Wind and see if I can find the difference


----------



## duxiaoan (Jun 22, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Done.. I'll compare to the Wind and see if I can find the difference



Did u receive them? I got my MoYu huanying yesterday and confirmed it's come to YJ link (QR Code) on the box.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 22, 2013)

The Shensu arrived. I made a review on it of which I will post the link when it is done uploading.

Forgive the sucky mood I had at the time of making it, it really shows lol 



It will appear here in about half an hour: http://youtu.be/ocB5g47bgu4


----------



## EMI (Jun 22, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> The Shensu arrived. I made a review on it of which I will post the link when it is done uploading.
> 
> Forgive the sucky mood I had at the time of making it, it really shows lol



You always say it looks like a Shengshou, but I think it is an exact copy of the X-cube...


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 22, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> The Shensu arrived. I made a review on it of which I will post the link when it is done uploading.
> 
> Forgive the sucky mood I had at the time of making it, it really shows lol
> 
> ...



Good review. I will not be ordering that one. How about the Aura?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah.. mechanism is SS like.. I couldn't be bothered to take it apart for this video and name it proper. I was pissed off still about something else so it was probably the most uninterested vid review ever hahaha

I don't have the xcube, but now that I know this is the xcube basically, I will NOT be buying that one then.


----------

